
Levi's Covid-19 Email - harrydry
https://twitter.com/GoodMarketingHQ/status/1242081881664954369
======
JensRex
I've gotten a few of these, and I don't really see the point. I got one from
my phone company, assuring me that I would not experience interruptions. Well
okay then - I wasn't expecting it to go down, and in case it did, that's when
I would expect an email about it.

It honestly just feels like brands are treating this as an excuse to send
email reminding people that they exist. "Hey since you're just sitting at home
on your couch in your underwear, why not shop for new pants on LEVIS.COM, so
you can look sharp when this whole things has blown over!"

I feel like flagging these as spam.

